

Introducing Fourleaf: The social network that's aiming to "change everything." - collinkunisch
http://www.fourleaf.us

======
adlep
I like how uncluttered and fresh the design is. How you guys will make money?
Also, I've give it a shot. Good luck.

~~~
collinkunisch
Thank you! Eventually, we plan to make money through ads and a "Freemium"
model, in which users can upgrade to receive access to, say, 15 groups instead
of 9, unique color schemes, and certain other bells and whistles that would
not leave the Free users feeling left out in the dark.

I hope you enjoy the site.

------
narendranag
It looks interesting, perhaps you could put up a screencast that shows me the
sort of experience fourleaf offers.

~~~
anigbrowl
Hit the sign up screen, then the take a tour link (before signing up). I think
this should be more visible from the front page. In general, rather impressive
so far.

~~~
collinkunisch
Thanks for the feedback, I will definitely look into making the tour link more
visible.

------
Joeboy
Are you supporting, or planning to support, the decentralized protocols used
by appleseed/diaspora etc?

~~~
collinkunisch
Currently, we don't support decentralization, though this is a trend I would
like to see take hold in the future. If this website gains traction, it would
be neat to perhaps allow for integration with home servers, so that people can
host their information themselves, if they choose.

------
pclark
What is different? Your tour is just pitch speak.

~~~
collinkunisch
The primary difference is the emphasis on groups. We think of the user
experience as almost 9 mini-social networks in 1. In addition to our group
focus, we also combine groups together into organizations, something that has
not yet been done, as far as I can tell.

The reason I say "change everything" is the fact that the naming scheme is
completely different, the design has many original aspects, in addition to the
new focus of the site: groups.

The tour is, admittedly, pitch speak, but feel free to sign up and check out
the site if you're curious to know more!

